# A shingle for my friend's new business.



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2014)

Sean- This is great and I'm enjoying seeing your projects come together but a bit of explanation of some of the steps and methods for the folks that might not know quite what you're doing in the build threads might be a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

What is his business?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Cool. Are those representative of golf clubs?


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2014)

First thought were femur bones.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## scrimman (Sep 28, 2014)

@ Schroedc; they say a picture is worth a thousand words. You sure you want me to write the thousand words? Not sure if I have that kinda time anyhow. My apologies, dude. Eventually there'll be a video, but that'll have to wait 'till later when the time crunch loosens up. @ Kevin & ironman; they are war clubs. Snake and egg war clubs, sorta like the eastern tribes would have carried when the pilgrims got here. I carved them back before I realized that carving war clubs out of spalted (read; rotted) wood was a bad plan. They broke. Only took me 10 years to figure out what to do with the broken pieces. 
Now i gotta plan some lessons for my students tomorrow. Y'all have a great week!


----------

